# Good bareback pads?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know brands, but I know what I like.

And that is one with a 100% wool felt underside and real suede top.

Most important find one with real billets for an English girth, or rigging for a cinch, tie strap, and off billet.

No stirrups.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't do a stirrup BB pad unless it was a Little Joe, CHRIST pad, or one of Australian Saddle Co's plated BB pads. A) it'll slip if you put weight into it, so it's pointless B) it'll be uncomfortable for you horse.

My bareback setup is a Best Friend English BB Pad over a barrel-cut HAF pad with a straight rayon girth. Couldn't be happier.
The BF pad is nice, very grippy faux suede and grippy bottom, enough padding to help but not enough to interfere, and I actually found the handle (when weighted down by my thighs, LOL) a good grabstrap to help with particularly bouncy trots. However, the girth was useless. The rayon one I'm using with it now was only $10, so you don't need anything fancy, but the pad slips horribly with the original one, and having a 1" belt holding a pad and a rider on doesn't sound comfortable to me.
The HAF pad would not be a requirement here, but it was like going from a decent Toyota or somin' to a luxury car, bahaha! It helps a ton with bouncing, slippage, and feels like riding on a cloud to boot. The twist was a little wide to start with, but now that the pad is broken in I don't notice it at all, and my boy is pretty wide.
All together my setup was $80 for the BF pad, $10 for the girth, and $160 for the HAF pad. But I was able to buy everything separately, and I use the HAF and the girth with other saddles as well, so I believe it was excellent value.

After looking at many different BB pads, cheapest 'good' option IMHO is the Best Friends pad by itself, more expensive but highly recommended is the Little Joe bareback pad, and those aren't too expensive either. I'll be sticking with my setup though.
Good luck! <3


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are pinching pennies, you could make one out of a wool felt saddle pad and a half-breed tie strap, then use a cinch that fits the horse well.

Here is a link to a thread with a really nice one by Smrobs on page 2.

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/saddle-vs-bare-back-pad-292225/?highlight=homemade+bareback


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the Best Friend western bareback pad and would definitely recommend it. It's well padded and comfy, and I've never had a problem with it slipping.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I'm getting this one: Amazon.com : Best Friend Comfort Plus Bareback Pad Black : Horse Saddle Pads : Sports & Outdoors Thanks guys for helping!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

That is the exact one I have and LOVE it!! So comfortable and grippy. I'm not the best bareback rider, but with that pad I can do almost everything as comfortably as I would in a saddle with stirrup. Actually more confident with that than a saddle with no stirrups.


----------

